# eek first fotd



## prppygrl69 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok yeah this is my first fotd so be gentle lemme know what you guys think i used beauty marked swish pink venus and shadowy lady.....and sowwie my hair isnt fixed i didnt feel like doin it lol 
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...9/HPIM0363.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...9/HPIM0335.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...9/HPIM0333.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...9/HPIM0352.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...9/HPIM0364.jpg


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 5, 2005)

Very Pretty, the lines and blending are flawless! I wish my eyes came out so perfect on the outer corners!!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 5, 2005)

the eye makeup is very well done, great blending!!! very sultry and smokey... i would have liked to see a finished look though, like some color/gloss on the lips, but other than that - you look great!


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 5, 2005)

i agree i wish mine looked that nice on the outer corners. i hate how cameras wash ppl out.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 5, 2005)

Love the eyes.


----------



## crimsonette (Dec 5, 2005)

this is incredible! the outer corners really are perfect.


----------



## User67 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think you did a beautiful job! What color are you wearing on your nails? I love light colored polish & am always looking for new shades to try.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 
_I think you did a beautiful job! What color are you wearing on your nails? I love light colored polish & am always looking for new shades to try._

 
aww thanks babe its actually cheap stuff from orly called pink nude got it at cvs its a french manicure color but i wear it by its self


----------



## user4 (Dec 5, 2005)

wow, ur blending is great and it looks so neat!!! i love it...


----------



## RobinG (Dec 5, 2005)

I like it very nice.


----------



## Isis (Dec 5, 2005)

You look gorgeous


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Dec 5, 2005)

wow, what is everything you used? its great!


----------



## Ambi (Dec 5, 2005)

That's... Perfection!


----------



## Integrality (Dec 5, 2005)

Only a word: PERFECT


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 5, 2005)

You look fantastic!  Great job!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 5, 2005)

I love it!  It's kind of sexy in a dark way.  I like the look with the jet black hair.  Is that Porcelain Pink on your cheeks? It looks really nice.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I love it!  It's kind of sexy in a dark way.  I like the look with the jet black hair.  Is that Porcelain Pink on your cheeks? It looks really nice._

 
actually no its from beauty control i dont remember the name of it tho


----------



## user3 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think you look hot! I wish I could do my eyes like that!


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 5, 2005)

damn you I wish my MU came out as gorgeous and flawless as yours haha You did such a beautiful job I love it.


----------



## princess_leah (Dec 5, 2005)

Beautiful, love purple smoldering eyes


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 5, 2005)

You look gorgeous...your eyes are so pretty!!!

You did a perfect job!!!


----------



## dirtygirl (Dec 5, 2005)

i agree. i think you look absolutely fanstastic.  the blending is fabulous and the shades go so well together.  you're a really beautiful girl, messy hair or not!!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Dec 5, 2005)

heyyy I just caught you on myspace earlier tonight. I guess I'll ask here though, what did you use for blush and how did you apply it? its kinda different and I really like it a lot!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_heyyy I just caught you on myspace earlier tonight. I guess I'll ask here though, what did you use for blush and how did you apply it? its kinda different and I really like it a lot!!_

 
hey babe i used plumberry from beauty control and applied it on the line in the pic....do it at that angle and blend upward then i used physicians formula virtual face power in highlighter it looks like a frosty pink and applied that over the apples of my cheeks and under my eyes and blend it in the beauty control plumberry hope this helps
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d2...IM0352copy.jpg


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 5, 2005)

I love the eyes!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 6, 2005)

wowee! u r SO pretty! great blending and i love the colors!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 6, 2005)

The colors & blending are great, i just wish you didnt leave your lips all alone and uncolored.


----------



## Neophyte (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks great but you need a clear or light pink gloss.


----------



## KJam (Dec 6, 2005)

Beautiful job on the eyes! Very pretty


----------



## CaptainMac (Dec 6, 2005)

No need to be gentle because it looks verrrrry good.  Great actually.  Is Beauty Marked used as a liner or is it on the lid?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Sister Girl You Got It Going On I Absolutely Love It.  You Did A Fantastic Job


----------



## Midgard (Dec 6, 2005)

Love the eyes!


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 6, 2005)

Fabulous.  Your blending is perfection.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

You're *gorgeous*! Your makeup application is *amazing*!

Your skin is *flawless*!

I love you.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 6, 2005)

aww you guys are soooo sweet thank you i posted this on a group in myspace and people arent talking good about it one girl said my blush was too much and i need an under eye conceler im like huh i did that what are you talkin bout lol but i do understand bout the lip thing when i post another fotd ill do a finished look with gloss i dont wear lipstick lol.....but than you guys very much


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaptainMac* 
_No need to be gentle because it looks verrrrry good.  Great actually.  Is Beauty Marked used as a liner or is it on the lid?_

 
its on the outer corner as well as print...i forgot i used print last night lol...oops....i applied swish all over the lid i used a lil pink sushi on the inner corner beauty marked on the outer v as well with print on the top of beauty marked and i wet my angeled brush from aloette and i used carbon as a liner but you can really only see carbon swish and beauty marked in the pics its weird i guess its the flash....and on the skin i used revlon colorstay NOT the one with the pump tube that one is really greasy.....the other one has good coverage and stays! but ne ways i think i posted what i used on my cheeks...hope this helps ya guys....and thanks for your comments i was so nervous all you guys do such a beautiful job,pretty kitty,midgard.....and to see you liked it made my day  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks chickas!!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't think your blush is too much, on the contrary I think it looks natural and well blended! And I have to say I like your lips too because I love the nude lip look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Neophyte (Dec 6, 2005)

The tone of the blush is fine. It's just where under your eye and beside your nose meet. Try not to put blush in that area because it blurs it all together. You can get an "edgier" cheeckbone by under highlighting the cheekbonewith a darker blush or face powder.


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 6, 2005)

I love your MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your blending is PERFECT!!Very flawless --> great FOTD


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Dec 6, 2005)

I think you did a great job! Don't listen to snarky people, your blending is perfect and there's nothing wrong with that blush.

Sometimes people say nasty things to get attention, ignore it!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_I think you did a great job! Don't listen to snarky people, your blending is perfect and there's nothing wrong with that blush.

Sometimes people say nasty things to get attention, ignore it!_

 
thank ya babe


----------



## laceymeow (Dec 6, 2005)

that looks terrific 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am so jealous of your skin, it's flawless!


----------



## angelwings (Dec 7, 2005)

The eye make-up is fantastic


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 7, 2005)

Lucky! You have such beautiful skin. What are you using on it? Studio Matte?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_Lucky! You have such beautiful skin. What are you using on it? Studio Matte?_

 
nope i posted it earlier its revlon lol....only thing that is mac is the eyeshadow and thank you for the compliment


----------



## annaleigh (Dec 7, 2005)

ooh, this fodt is great! i really like the way your blush is blended all the way across your cheek area. very modern looking.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 7, 2005)

you have the most amazing application techniques! your blending is perfect and the colours used compliment each other so well!! i'm loving the smokyness of the eyes


----------



## Lollie (Dec 9, 2005)

That is gorgeous! I love smoky eyes so much and it suits you very well!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, that's hawt!! Your too pretty. I've been thinking about buying Beauty Marked, I just might have to now!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 27, 2005)

beauty marked is one my favs besides print i think you should get beauty marked its so pretty


----------



## orodwen (Dec 27, 2005)

i'm totally diggin' that last image w/ your hand by your mouth.  fun look!  since you love pale lips & dramatic eyes have you played around much yet w/ mod face looks?  WELCOME!


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 28, 2005)

Your eyes look great! But what happened to the rest of your face? IMO it'd look a lot better with some blush or bronzer and at the very least some gloss on your lips. I know you were going for the whole nude lip look, but it looks as though you're wearing nothing but foundation on your lips.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 28, 2005)

This looks amazing on you!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 28, 2005)

hey sonrisa thanks girlie for your comment,yeah i did think about wearing some bronzer but i couldnt find it at the time :-( yeah i wasnt wearing anything on the lips i was doing more of an eye thing instead of the whole face,but thanks girlie and your awesome!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 30, 2005)

you look so pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 31, 2005)

nice...


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 31, 2005)

Love that colour, your so pretty!!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 1, 2006)

it looks great!


----------



## JoJo6407 (Jan 1, 2006)

Really looks great, and you have beautiful skin!  any tips?


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 1, 2006)

hmm actually,everyone here might hit me when i say this,like to cleanse and everything i use lever 2000 moisture soap or irish spring soap along with cold cream lol....toner and moisturizer i use proactive,well what i have left of it i got little samples of it


----------



## BreeB (Jan 4, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Riet (Jan 5, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 5, 2006)

nice...


----------

